

One interesting fact about the post WIMP era - setandbma
http://setandbma.wordpress.com/2013/01/03/post-wimp-era/

======
Piskvorrr
Praise Saint Steve, hallelujah! /sarcasm

~~~
josteink
Our cyber-christ, our cyber-savour.

